# How not to leave boat at dock



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Was launching boat early Saturday morning and this is how the guy before us left his boat and he was know where to be found until we were about to push his boat out of the way. At the time i didnt think it was so funny. Now i can laugh about it, thought id share the humor .









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ill just tie this one in the front, it wont go anywhere.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I try to use a side cleat. If I'd of had to I would of just pushed it out of the way and been on my way.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you still had plenty of room to launch though...the rear end just swung out because of a small breeze...sure pushing it out of the way wouldn't of been a problem...worthy of taking a picture?..I doubt it and have seen a lot worse at ramps and docks.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorta off the subject but I gotta say this, when launching or retrieving at night and there are others positioning to back in, please turn off your high beams because the poor guy backing up can't see a thing.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes worthy of taking a
Pic i thought it was pretty rude to leave your boat like that and then disappear. No there wasn't enough room and if you read my post i said we were about to push it out of the way. I was trying. To be respectful and not push somebody else's boat. If your going to leave your boat at the dock at least have the courtesy of putting it on the curtesy side. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like a "bass" boat-don't surprise me none! Prob. his own wake past the buoys moved the boat across the opening! See it all the time though!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Looks like a "bass" boat-don't surprise me none! Prob. his own wake past the buoys moved the boat across the opening! See it all the time though!


As someone that launches alone often I can relate to this guys plight. He should have tied the back of the boat however 

Of course the boat was all alone, he has to go and park the trailer.

C.J. Stone, so you are implying that he launched his boat, drove out past the no wake buoys to create a wake THEN tied up his boat and went to park his truck and trailer? Those darn bass boatsThat rational is as bad as blocking a ramp


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

That looks like the East ramp at West Branch, if so, there are no courtesy docks there. Things happen, especially when you are by yourself. John


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd guess he was in the latrine after a night of beer & burritos. Of all the crazy weekend antics you could've captured on film you picked that?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lundy said:


> As someone that launches alone often I can relate to this guys plight. He should have tied the back of the boat however
> 
> Of course the boat was all alone, he has to go and park the trailer.
> 
> C.J. Stone, so you are implying that he launched his boat, drove out past the no wake buoys to create a wake THEN tied up his boat and went to park his truck and trailer? Those darn bass boatsThat rational is as bad as blocking a ramp


I'm guessing he meant coming back in. Race to the dock, tied front, jumped out then his own wake moved boat as he walked away or whatever he did.

I launched solo the other day at Cheshire. Lighter boat and when I launched, the wind blew it back up between the trailer and concrete dock. So I had to hop in the water and push it back out past the trailer and tie it off(front and back ). Took a whole couple minutes maybe. Well a guy who was waiting to trailer his pontoon comes waking down the ramp asking me if I seen the guy driving the jeep(obviously mine which I was getting ready to pull out of te water) like i was nowhere to be found. Looked at him for a sec and told him he didn't have to be a dick about it, it was pretty windy an it blew the boat, get over it. The nerve of some people.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The bottom line here is you don't tie up blocking a lane. Period. You pull your boat to the outside of the docks and tie up there. Its just common sense and common courtesy.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

True, however at 5am or whatever time it was, looks pretty darn early to me, everything was probably as peaceful as a church and not a sole around, the guy probably went up to take a dump, then came the poperatzi.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

what would be the proper etiquette for tying off at the east ramp at west branch when you are by yourself.? like luredaddy said, there are no courtesy docks. you cannot tie to the outside of the dock because that is another lane as well. When I am by my self at the east ramp at west branch, I always pull my boat to the furthest point back and tie off from the front cleat, around a dock cleat (post if available) and than to the back cleat. at least that way, people can get around me.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes there is a courtesy side of the one dock its not another lane. Pretty sure he up b/sing with the rest of the bass fishing guys. Just seems like common sense to at least tie your boat up properly before leaving it. But i guess common sense is hard to come by now a day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Looks like a "bass" boat-don't surprise me none!


LOL Yep....... those dang bass boat guys are so inconsiderate. Every dang one of them should be banned from the lakes. You never see a walleye or pan fisherman's boat blocking a ramp. No sir-ee ........ it's just those bass boat guys.

As far as the picture goes. As one other poster said, there looks like plenty of room to launch and more than enough room to go around behind, unless of course there was another person launching in the lane next to the picture taker. If that is the east ramp at West Branch, or even the Rock Spring Rd. ramp .... it's a long walk from the parking lot to the ramp. I'm not defending how the boat was tied.... it could have been tied better, but IMO that situation doesn't really look like something to get upset about.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

billorp said:


> what would be the proper etiquette for tying off at the east ramp at west branch when you are by yourself.? like luredaddy said, there are no courtesy docks. you cannot tie to the outside of the dock because that is another lane as well. When I am by my self at the east ramp at west branch, I always pull my boat to the furthest point back and tie off from the front cleat, around a dock cleat (post if available) and than to the back cleat. at least that way, people can get around me.


That makes the most sense to me. I wish they would use a little more of the money they take from us and use it towards courtesy docks.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Perhaps it was secured in the back and it just came untied, it happens


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> LOL Yep....... those dang bass boat guys are so inconsiderate. Every dang one of them should be banned from the lakes. You never see a walleye or pan fisherman's boat blocking a ramp. No sir-ee ........ it's just those bass boat guys.
> 
> As far as the picture goes. As one other poster said, there looks like plenty of room to launch and more than enough room to go around behind, unless of course there was another person launching in the lane next to the picture taker. If that is the east ramp at West Branch, or even the Rock Spring Rd. ramp .... it's a long walk from the parking lot to the ramp. I'm not defending how the boat was tied.... it could have been tied better, but IMO that situation doesn't really look like something to get upset about.


Agreed. I can't stand those pesky bass tournament guys that can launch and load 50 boats with ease in only a short time. 

But what's in the pic would get on my nerves. But if no courtesy dock then I'd take that into consideration before ranting. But if that was Mosquito? I'd have a photo album of pics with my rant about those rude bass guys in their fancy fiberglass boats with small TV's as depth finders. Such a rude bunch of fishermen. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

There was no room for another boat to get through if there was i wouldnt have bitched seriously!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

And again i wouldnt rant if there wasnt a courtesy dock. Nor did i say its only the bass guys hell when i came back in the place was a zoo


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

And didnt mean to just point out bass fishing guys just happend to be a bunch of them there for a tourney. Sheesh the whole point was how un courteous some people are. And as usual alot of the same ole people take it out of context just like i knew they would. Probably the same morons that leave there boat tied up like that and not think twice about the next guy coming down the ramp. Probably same moron driving 55 in a 60 in the passing lane driving side by side with the car in the right lane


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ya know what i made it all up there was plenty of room to get my canoe through and the guy was actually in his boat he was just a midget and you couldnt see him. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Passing lane? There are passing lanes? Now I know why I always got people riding my bumper

And I wonder what size rods a "small person" would use? 

Relax chief I was just poking fun about the bass comment and I'm sure bassbme was too. Bass guys get a bad rap because of some bad apples we aren't all as rude or careless with ramp etiquette. Or highway driving.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

In no way did i intend to single out bass guys. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

even if there were courtesy docks, you still have to back your trailer down, get out of your vehicle, walk over to the courtesy dock, untie your boat, start your motor and proceed to your trailer. people will still complain about a trailer in the water with no one around. its human nature. we all just need to think about the next guy, be smart and considerate and maybe give the benefit of the doubt to the guy taking a little too long. maybe it's his first time and when he got back with his trailer, he realized his mistake and will learn from it. everyone will get their turn. just relax, enjoy the day and most importantly, as soon as you get in the boat, put on your PFD and leave it on.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Man makes mistake at boat launch, news at 11:00...

I should tell about the time my buddy had me load the boat on his trailer at Catawba Island State Park and his blue Ram pick-up backs up, I start to load boat, oh no, that's not my buddy, it's another guy with a blue Ram, darn it. We all laughed on the spot and later in the parking lot. since I make mistakes, I try to help others when they have issues unless they get cranky.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Geez this escalated quickly


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> Sorta off the subject but I gotta say this, when launching or retrieving at night and there are others positioning to back in, please turn off your high beams because the poor guy backing up can't see a thing.


This /\/\ !


This is the first year I have been taking my 14ft boat to more populated lakes. I got it halfway through last season and stayed to small electric only lakes where if you see another boat on the water it's a busy day. Until I got the boat I had only pulled a trailer twice before. 

We got to Mosquito two weeks ago or so just as the tournament guys were coming off the water. This was my second time at Mosquito and as we got closer to the front of the line I started to sweat because I pictured the thread here about the moron in the Suburban who took 4 tries to get down the ramp and then was too far to the middle for another boat to get off the water. Well, I got it first try, albeit very slowly and there was plenty of room for another boat. Coming off the water with nothing on the trailer I struggled a bit more but it's hard when you can't see the boat in the back window and the truck on the ramp has lights on. 

My point is, you guys were all new at this at one point too and experience comes from making mistakes. I try to be courteous but I'm not afraid of giving someone a big fat F You either. Getting worked up about a guy at a boat ramp defeats the purpose of fishing to relax anyway.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ummm cant fix stupid

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

racn3636 said:


> Yes worthy of taking a
> Pic i thought it was pretty rude to leave your boat like that and then disappear. No there wasn't enough room and if you read my post i said we were about to push it out of the way. I was trying. To be respectful and not push somebody else's boat. If your going to leave your boat at the dock at least have the courtesy of putting it on the curtesy side.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I read your post bud...I'm beginning to think you're the one that's challenged...he didn't leave his boat like that...the rear end swung around...get a life...if this makes you mad I would hate to see when something serious happens...but whatever floats your boat...tight lines!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I've gotta give this guy some slack. My boat and from what I've seen at Indian, lots of other people's boats have looked like that from time to time, especially if you're by yourself in the morning and think nobody's around. Quick pee break and hit the water. Little breeze and there goes the back end if you forget to tie down. Just don't be too critical of someone because you might just be that guy next trip out by yourself.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lundy said:


> As someone that launches alone often I can relate to this guys plight. He should have tied the back of the boat however
> 
> Of course the boat was all alone, he has to go and park the trailer.
> 
> C.J. Stone, so you are implying that he launched his boat, drove out past the no wake buoys to create a wake THEN tied up his boat and went to park his truck and trailer? Those darn bass boatsThat rational is as bad as blocking a ramp


No sir, not at all! You need to read the original post again. The poster implied that the guy parked his boat there, went to get his trailer(or somewhere?-obviously for an extended period). He probably had to pit stop at the nearby woods for #2(too many burritos?) and didn't have time for two tie-offs! He may have had car trouble in the lot also!? Plus, (I'm sure you're not familiar with the location) but that obviously is the east ramp at West Branch and nearly everyone parks out at the end of the longggg docks(no need for courtesy docks!) if the ramps are not too busy when coming back in. That way, you are out of "everyones" way. Kudos to the guy for at least getting that right! Usually there is way too much chop from the wind or boaters on the lake to NOT tie off in two locations. I launch alone 95% of of the time and can emphasize with the guy. As far as the "bassboat" reference,I was then/am now mostly jesting. I actually have two friends who are bass fishermen!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> No sir, not at all! You need to read the original post again. The poster implied that the guy parked his boat there, went to get his trailer(or somewhere?-obviously for an extended period).


I really thought I read the post correctly the first time.

I thought it was early morning.
I thought he had just launched.
I thought he was probably parking his truck and trailer.
I thought that he should secure in two places
I've reread it multiple times and I still think the same thing


I don't not always tie my boat off in two locations when I am launching alone. It depends on traffic at the ramp and on the wind direction to the dock and the wave size. I select which ramp I will use based upon the wind direction to allow just one tie down to keep the boat against the ramp. Sometimes you can make it work, sometimes not. I can tell you that I have had my boat swing out like that when I only secured one location because I was wrong about the wind direction or got a slight shift while I was parking the trailer, BUT it has only happened a few times and it has always been when the ramps were empty of others. Any traffic and I secure in two locations because I have to. For me loading the boat alone is much easier and faster than launching alone.

I don't think it really matters much, all is good in the world, everyone got to go fishing, no harm, no foul.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

If that was the worst problem I had at the ramp I would be happy. The last time out with a friend we were at the Blackhawk ramp at Indian. When we pulled in and started getting the boat ready (tie downs etc.) there was a truck and trailer parked on the ramp. A family had launched a ski boat and the wife pulled the truck far enough forward to get the trailer out of the water and just left it sit there while she talked to her kids and husband in the boat. There were empty parking spots 20 feet in front of her but instead decided to block the ramp for nearly 20 minutes for the 3-4 people waiting to launch. The way she was parked made it so you couldnt use the other side of the ramp.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cedar1 said:


> *The bottom line here is you don't tie up blocking a lane. Period.* You pull your boat to the outside of the docks and tie up there. Its just common sense and common courtesy.


Well said, just pull the boat to the outside of the ramp or secure it better.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

sure glad I fish from the bank.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotta hand it to you. To get to this point in life and never making a mistake! SALUTE!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

When I am alone I will always put the boat on the other side of the docks and then put the trailer away.

In this case I would have just moved the boat if needed. If the person would have an issue with that they should have tied off better or moved to the other side of the dock.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Racn .....as far as Lunker's and my comments. They weren't directed at you. You never implied it was bass guys. Someone else did. Lunker and I are both bass guys, and as he said.... we get a bad rap a lot of times. And to be honest... it just gets old.

As far as your original post, and the beating you're taking over it. I for one would like to offer an apology. As you said repeatedly.... and as I can now see .... there wasn't enough room to get around the boat without moving it. Also.... I as well as others weren't there so we don't know how long the boat was left like that. You implied that the owner was no where to be found. Having exchanged PMs with you in the past, I should have trusted your judgement. My apologies.

I doubt that any poster would disagree that the boat wasn't secured properly in regards to blocking the ramp. I will say that I have had the very same thing happen with my boat when launching by myself. This past Monday morning out at Mosquito as a matter of fact. There was nobody waiting to launch and I got back to the boat as fast as I could, but between the time I pulled my truck out and got back to my boat, there was a person waiting to launch. They evidently didn't want to use the single width ramps that were to each side. 

Anyhow .... my apologies.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If this was your only third world problem I would say you had a good day. 

It appears to be just slightly after sunup with nobody around and can only imagine your delay was just a few minutes. If you were in that big of a hurry you probably shouldn't have gone fishing anyways. 

You want to see ramp problems come to Edgewater on a Saturday afternoon, just leave your guns at home, someone might end up dead. Or bring some patients a lawn chair and a 12 pack of beer and enjoy


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

My irritation with this would have had a direct correlation to what time I got out of bed to be on the lake. Earlier tham 5AM I'd be PEEEEEAAASED. After 5AM, well, nowadays you see all kinds of rude bevaviour and anymore it's just comical to me. Better to laugh at stupidity or just circumstances beyond someones control than to get your blood pressure all up in a tight wad. But I understand the poster's irritation and IF I had a camera with me and IF I could understand how to post pics and IF IF IF I might have also posted a pic of it. Good education for those rude bassers


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

it's not the fishermen in boats that cause the most problems its yahoos with waverunners that don't know/care about the rules. once at the avon lake ramp some bozo on a wave runne rwho was hanging at the beach orered a pizaa, while he waited to pick it up he was perpendicular to the end of the dock and blocked both lanes. it is not uncommon there to see waverunners pass by the boats waiting to pull out or come in or out kicking up huge wakes. and if you never been to the avon lake ramp on a july weekend, watch out as you are exiting the launch area heading out to the lake. the waverunner bozos sometimes go zipping by just on the other side of the breakwalls.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a bass boat and that is how I always tie it off while I'm parking my trailer. Piss on all you other aholes, no one leaves the docks till I do, that is just how we roll. Keep up the whining and I will treat you to a 70mph blow by at about 25' next time I see see you 'yaking' across my bass waters.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this can all be solved with a pair of power poles....

as for headlights, I know the etiquette, I just cant turn them off...

and bass boats are not the problem... honestly, nobody knows boating etiquette better then bass boat owners.. why? because we hate people that don't know what they are doing on the ramp... plain and simple, and 99.9999% of the time, the people screwing up the ramps are not in bass boats...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> I have a bass boat and that is how I always tie it off while I'm parking my trailer. Piss on all you other aholes, no one leaves the docks till I do, that is just how we roll. Keep up the whining and I will treat you to a 70mph blow by at about 25' next time I see see you 'yaking' across my bass waters.


Haha, so that was YOU!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> No sir, not at all! You need to read the original post again. The poster implied that the guy parked his boat there, went to get his trailer(or somewhere?-obviously for an extended period). He probably had to pit stop at the nearby woods for #2(too many burritos?) and didn't have time for two tie-offs! He may have had car trouble in the lot also!? Plus, (I'm sure you're not familiar with the location) but that obviously is the east ramp at West Branch and nearly everyone parks out at the end of the longggg docks(no need for courtesy docks!) if the ramps are not too busy when coming back in. That way, you are out of "everyones" way. Kudos to the guy for at least getting that right! Usually there is way too much chop from the wind or boaters on the lake to NOT tie off in two locations. I launch alone 95% of of the time and can emphasize with the guy. As far as the "bassboat" reference,I was then/am now mostly jesting. I actually have two friends who are bass fishermen!!


There are no tie offs at the east ramp only the pilings. And that's the double middle ramp there is at least 3 lanes there if not 4. Just use the single lane. Only way to tie off there is 2 ropes the ramp faces the west so wind sucks. The parking lot is not all that close either. Not a big deal I would think. Just take a few extra seconds not to ruin your day or someone else's day.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

If it would have been a pleasure boat it would have been tied directly at the end of the ramp so no one could launch,and the truck would have been sitting sideways part way up the ramp.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> LOL Yep....... those dang bass boat guys are so inconsiderate. Every dang one of them should be banned from the lakes. You never see a walleye or pan fisherman's boat blocking a ramp. No sir-ee ........ it's just those bass boat.


I thought you might read that. Just busting chops! Really!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> I have a bass boat and that is how I always tie it off while I'm parking my trailer. Piss on all you other aholes, no one leaves the docks till I do, that is just how we roll. Keep up the whining and I will treat you to a 70mph blow by at about 25' next time I see see you 'yaking' across my bass waters.


Nothing out of the ordinary. I fish rocky fork lake in kayaks every now and then when the creeks get blown out and honestly I think half the guys on the water think its funny to blow by kayaks. 

Id say 80 percent of recreation boats throw wakes in no wake zones, and maybe 40/60 guys on bass boats throw wakes...pontoons are probably 50/50. The guys with 20k+ bass boats seem to more friendly and will idle by....and to be honest at first those where the guys I thought I had to watch. Its those guys with the old bass boats from the 90s you have to watch out for.

Just wanna say thanks to everyone who is polite on the water and off the water. Those of you who are not......well sorry you got your panties in a bunch. I hope fishing can cure all your problems...maybe atleast help you forget about them for a little while.

Ill be in a red malibu kayak if your ever down my way. Send me some waves. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

So much hubbub about nothing


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This is why I stick to the flows. Sounds like there is too much road rage getting transferred over to the flat water.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> I thought you might read that. Just busting chops! Really!


LOL Job well done!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> LOL Job well done!!


We need to get out sometime together fishing(for food-not ego boosting!) I went bass fishing with a tournament guy from Portage Lakes(more years ago than you are in age) and we cast, and cast, and cast some more-not one strike!) I swore I'd never do that again. I took him to the mouth of the Chagrin trolling for salmon. One hit, he fought the 10#chinook to the boat, said it was like nothing he had ever experienced while fishing before!! He couldn't speed reel/skim that fish on the surface to the boat, and land it by hand! Nuff said!! Expand your horizons! Life's too short to just bass fish.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> We need to get out sometime together fishing(for food-not ego boosting!) I went bass fishing with a tournament guy from Portage Lakes(more years ago than you are in age) and we cast, and cast, and cast some more-not one strike!) I swore I'd never do that again. I took him to the mouth of the Chagrin trolling for salmon. One hit, he fought the 10#chinook to the boat, said it was like nothing he had ever experienced while fishing before!! He couldn't speed reel/skim that fish on the surface to the boat, and land it by hand! Nuff said!! Expand your horizons! Life's too short to just bass fish.


There is nothing better than casting lures for bass. There is nothing more boring than sitting in a boat holding a rod out the side waiting for a fish to hit while you're running the motor.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

was at berlin tue yep seen this same set up, boat tied on the bow in the ramp lane ,no one around and I,m ready to load up and go home, so I turn my boat stern to the dock ,give her a little gas, and there boat swings out of the way , plenty of room for others now, loaded tied down, and was leaving, never seen the owner of the tied off boat. everybody needs to cool down show a little respect, and move on,


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> We need to get out sometime together fishing(for food-not ego boosting!) I went bass fishing with a tournament guy from Portage Lakes(more years ago than you are in age) and we cast, and cast, and cast some more-not one strike!) I swore I'd never do that again. I took him to the mouth of the Chagrin trolling for salmon. One hit, he fought the 10#chinook to the boat, said it was like nothing he had ever experienced while fishing before!! He couldn't speed reel/skim that fish on the surface to the boat, and land it by hand! Nuff said!! Expand your horizons! Life's too short to just bass fish.


You went bass fishing with a tournament guy more than 55 years ago? Were you using cane poles? lol Kidding about the cane poles, but not kidding about being 55.

It would be fun to go fishing with you C.J. As far as going meat fishing. It's not something I really do. Not because I bass fish...... I've just never been a meat fisherman. Even when I fished for multiple species. The reason I fish for bass is because for me, they are the most fun species to catch. (Steelhead from a river would be a close second) I love the challenge of making that pin point pitch, or cast. Of trying to get my lure to enter the water as quietly as possible. I don't fish tournaments to boost my ego. I do it for the competition, and the comrade re. Are there times when I get an ego boost from it? Sure .... but there are far more times that it humbles me. I have been tournament bass fishing for over 25 years, and I still have a lot to learn.

And like Robert said.......... for me, trolling is the most boring way of fishing there is. It's a great way to catch fish....... it's just not my cup of tea. And you're right ...... life is short. That's why I am going to spend the rest of my days, bass fishing.  lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

maybe he was using one of these!? I kinda want one.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

[email protected] bassbme. You don't need a tournament to boost your ego. Your fancy fiberglass bass boat does that for ya. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> [email protected] bassbme. You don't need a tournament to boost your ego. Your fancy fiberglass bass boat does that for ya.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Speaking of comrade re ..... LOL Lunker ..... and you winning the years first tourney didn't hurt your ego any, did it my friend LOL Whacked um pretty good out at Mosquito today BTW. When you getting your boat back?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> There is nothing better than casting lures for bass. There is nothing more boring than sitting in a boat holding a rod out the side waiting for a fish to hit while you're running the motor.


don't forget "fighting" those fish that you are trolling for is about like fighting an anchor dragging behind the boat... oh gee the excitement...


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> maybe he was using one of these!? I kinda want one.
> 
> Stay Dry Boat Launcher - Easily Launch a Boat Yourself - YouTube


that's pretty cool! The only problem still is with all the "I'm entitled to" attitude running around there will still be whining. It's because of the crying that prompted me to rent a slip even though I can back a trailer and launch a boat quickly.

I just do not have the personality to take some verbal lashing from males that are over 21 but failed to reach the man status.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Speaking of comrade re ..... LOL Lunker ..... and you winning the years first tourney didn't hurt your ego any, did it my friend LOL Whacked um pretty good out at Mosquito today BTW. When you getting your boat back?


Rubbing it in huh? Whack em all you want now. July can bring many changes to that lake. Lol. Bad news on boat....maybe next week if I can find the part used for cheaper. I learned a valuable lesson with this boat and motor........you get what you pay for. Lol. Time to save for newer boat with bigger motor and hopefully fiberglass. ....just not a Bumble Bee....enough of those floating around. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> You went bass fishing with a tournament guy more than 55 years ago?


You look to be maybe 25-30 in your picture! I have kids older than that! Maybe an old photo??


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> You look to be maybe 25-30 in your picture! I have kids older than that! Maybe an old photo??


lol Thanks! And nope on the photo. My avatar, or whatever the heck the picture under my screen name is called, was taken last year at Milton. See what just fishing for bass does for you? It keeps you young LOL


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

mck1975 said:


> that's pretty cool! The only problem still is with all the "I'm entitled to" attitude running around there will still be whining. It's because of the crying that prompted me to rent a slip even though I can back a trailer and launch a boat quickly.
> 
> I just do not have the personality to take some verbal lashing from males that are over 21 but failed to reach the man status.


I stick to my guns. I could care less if I get confronted on the dock, I'll give them a piece of my mind and go about my way  As outlined earlier in the thread. They aren't gonna steal my sunshine


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I stick to my guns. I could care less if I get confronted on the dock, I'll give them a piece of my mind and go about my way  As outlined earlier in the thread. They aren't gonna steal my sunshine


Just to be clear I'm with you on this issue. It just gets old dealing with people that feel they are "better" and should be "catered" to.

Like the old saying goes "****em if they can't take a joke" ....just sayin!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

mck1975 said:


> Just to be clear I'm with you on this issue. It just gets old dealing with people that feel they are "better" and should be "catered" to.
> 
> Like the old saying goes "****em if they can't take a joke" ....just sayin!


Yeah no prob, I get ya. If I could afford a slip and a boat to go in it, I'd do it as well 

Confrontations like I had last week will get old real fast. This is only my 3rd year with my own boat so those interactions have been limited. I defiintely see it though. I think it speaks directly to one of the biggest problems I feel we face as a society.. Everyone is in too big of a hurry. Although time is definitely precious, you have to be able to take the time to appreciate it. A man from Tripoli once told me, in a very thick accent, the most surprising thing about our culture he felt was the concept that "In America Time rules You... In Tripoli, YOU rule Time.." Basically meaning you take the time to do the important things like friends, family etc, work comes after and apparently employers feel the same way and exceptions are made. I'm kinda envious. I'm not a big fan of "the rat race". But it's a sad reality I guess.


----------

